# Remanufactured vs Refurbished vs New?



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

What is the difference between a Remanufactured, Refurbished and a New engine?

The engine in my 2012 Cruze LT is being replaced because of a coolant leak coming from the engine block. My dealer said it was being replaced with a refurbished engine. I'm wondering what I'm getting here.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

If i do understand this correctly

Refurbished is an engine that had parts replaced to make it work. Most likely from a salvaged car. My car needed a new engine (i hydrolocked, so i needed a new engine), and they obtained a refurbished one from a rear ended Cruze. It needed a new fuse block. So i had to wait for that. So it fell under "refurbished". Nobody ever gets a new engine, GM will almost always find a cheaper alternative, a new engine is about $8000 a remanufactured one is $1800-$2500, mine was $1878 for the engine alone. 

Mine had NO issues to this date, it runs like new. Dont worry as long as they install it, and it under them, you will be fine.

Remanufactured? Probably same as above...

New is pretty obvious lol 0 spanking miles or 3 miles.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Its usually remanufacturee stuff I got a remand transmission when they replaced mine.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> I don't know about *YOU*, but *I* would demand in writing that _any_ *refurbished engine *that GM used MUST have "...the same, *or fewer*, miles..." than were on the engine being replaced.


I did this. the engine they put in had ~8000 miles, my old one had 16k. So yeah.


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> I don't know about *YOU*, but *I* would demand in writing that _any_ *refurbished engine *that GM used MUST have "...the same, *or fewer*, miles..." than were on the engine being replaced.


I have two issues with it. 

1. I don't want an engine that has 75,000 miles on it replacing the engine I had with 52,000 miles on it.
2. I really don't want a used engine at all. Even if they put one in there that had 25,000 miles on it, how do I know that the engine wasn't abused by the previous owner. Maybe they ran all 25,000 miles without a single oil and filter change. How do I know the quality of the used engine I'm getting!!!?

This is why I'm wanting to know the difference between Remanufactured and Refurbished. If Remanufactured equals completely dissassebled and reassembled with new parts then that's ok. If Refurbished means its a used engine out of a salvaged car, that is not ok.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Another coolant problem ,,, makes me wonder what is taking place in that engine assembly plant in Michigan !
Get real GM and deny these substandard quality, buyer beware attributes to society . I Did like this car when IT was on the Initial new Model presentation .. Now Not So Much.. Too many Bugs...............


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

DeanHensler said:


> This is why I'm wanting to know the difference between Remanufactured and Refurbished. If Remanufactured equals completely dissassebled and reassembled with new parts then that's ok. If Refurbished means its a used engine out of a salvaged car, that is not ok.


The latter, demand a NEW engine, or one with less miles. I will tell you this though, i demanded a new one but my insurance did not want to spend $8000 on a new one. I could have faught all i wanted to, i would have just been denied coverage. Be as pushy as you can be, but again i will say, it is very hard for GM to cough up a new engine. Specially since your had 52k...

I know how you feel i went through it as well. But you can fight for one with less miles... And it will have their warranty, and it will be installed by them... I've had no issues with mine.


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

iKermit said:


> The latter, demand a NEW engine, or one with less miles. I will tell you this though, i demanded a new one but my insurance did not want to spend $8000 on a new one.


Insurance isn't involved here because this was a mechnical issue, not a car accident. Its covered by GM under the 100,000 powertrain warranty so it isn't costing me anything. 

I understand it will be covered by the 100,000 mile/5 year warranty still, which I now have about 3 1/2 years and 48,000 miles left of. My concern is that the used engine I could be getting could have been abused by the previous owner and at 101,000 miles it could reveal that abuse to me in the form of a breakdown.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

This is a good company we use them all the time when we replace engines.
http://www.jasperengines.com/index.php
Go here and read.
JASPER Reman Engines & Transmissions (Remanufactured)


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

DeanHensler said:


> Insurance isn't involved here because this was a mechnical issue, not a car accident. Its covered by GM under the 100,000 powertrain warranty so it isn't costing me anything.
> 
> I understand it will be covered by the 100,000 mile/5 year warranty still, which I now have about 3 1/2 years and 48,000 miles left of. My concern is that the used engine I could be getting could have been abused by the previous owner and at 101,000 miles it could reveal that abuse to me in the form of a breakdown.


I did not know this tad bit of information. Fit for a new engine like i said man, the least you can do is go down fighting. I told GM the same thing, and all they said is that they don't just put any engine in it.

Why not tell them to give you the VIN of the car it was taken out of? And look it up, see the owner etc, Young, old fella, service etc...


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

GM does not sell refurbished engines for warranty purposes. All transmissions are remanufactured and most engines. If installed under warranty they carry the remainder of the 5 year 100K warranty.


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

ChevyMgr said:


> GM does not sell refurbished engines for warranty purposes. All transmissions are remanufactured and most engines. If installed under warranty they carry the remainder of the 5 year 100K warranty.


Do you know where GM gets their remanufactured engines? I'm still waiting for the service tech to call me back and tell me if the engine they're replacing mine with is remanufactured or refurbished.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

DeanHensler said:


> Do you know where GM gets their remanufactured engines? I'm still waiting for the service tech to call me back and tell me if the engine they're replacing mine with is remanufactured or refurbished.


Almost every engine assembly that we replace has a core charge. Which means if we don't send it back GM charges for the core. The reason they want the old engine back is for the block or in the case of a transmission assembly the case. They then strip them down and use the block to build a reman engine. This has been happening for 15 or more years so it's not something they just started. I don't know the exact location where they are remanufactured. Other reman parts would be water pumps, starters, alternators, etc..

Refurbished parts are like ECMs, A/C control heads, Window modules etc.. These mights need new parts replace or just repairs to failed boards, soldering and what have you.


----------



## gdipilato (Apr 8, 2013)

does this coolant leak affect the 1.8 as well. it seems to be more of an issue with the 1.4


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

I've got no problem if they're giving me a remanufactured engine that has all new rings, bearings, seals and gaskets. The block, pistons, rods, crank, etc can be used as long as they're within tolerance. 

What I do have a problem with is them giving me a used engine that was plucked from someone else's car.

The service tech at my dealership never returned my call today. I'll try him again tomorrow and Monday to see if they're planning on giving me a remanufactured engine or a USED engine.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Refurbished is another term for remanufactured or rebuilt.
New is new.....as in never run.
Used is a running engine removed from a totalled vehicle.
G.M. does not use the term 'Refurbished'....If a remanufactured engine it is called a Goodwrench Remanufactured.....it is rebuilt by a G.M. licensed rebuilding facility.

G.M. does not EVER use a used engine for warranty service.
It may use a Goodwrench, but most likely will use new.....in most cases a new shortblock (block, crankshaft, bearings, connecting rods, pistons and rings) is cheaper than a reman because the engine being replaced is currently in production.....a percentage are pulled from the line for replacement purposes.....for this very reason.

Fear not, you will not be recieving a used engine and remember it will have to broken in properly just like the day the car was new.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

*it is a be*​ ,


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

I talked to the service tech at my dealership yesterday and he confirmed it will be a "new remanufactured engine" and not a used engine. Happy customer.


----------

